# Heatwave protocol activated



## curlflooffan (Mar 27, 2020)

Heatwave in europe and we dont have centralised AC here. I am laying on a yoga matt in front of the gerbilarium so we can share the cooling tower. I call it my heat nest 😆

Evra has been fine. A bit lethargic, happy to chill inside in her cooling vest. 

I am mostly concerned with Bob the hamster because he is still struggling with obesity despite some weightloss. I have put him in an ikea box in the bathroom, where its the coolest, so he can sleep there over the day.

PS the giant gerbilarium on the floor is also why I wont be getting a terrier anytime soon... 😆😆


----------



## Click-N-Treat (Nov 9, 2015)

Hang in there, friend.


----------



## Dianaleez (Dec 14, 2019)

Totally agree about the terrier. Ice cubes or cold water on the wrists are a quick coolant.


----------



## Heartland2022 (8 mo ago)

We may be joining you soon with rolling blackouts in the states😬 it's extremely hot 🔥🥵. I've got medical devices I need to keep running around here for elderly parents. I may invest in a generator if I can afford the fuel.


----------



## cowpony (Dec 30, 2009)

I'm glad to see you have the curtains pulled closed. Blocking direct sunlight will help keep the room from heating up quite as fast.

When I was a small child most houses where I lived had canvas awnings mounted above each window. It was a ritual each spring: remove the winter storm windows and hang the awnings. In autumn the awnings came back down and the storm windows went up again. The awnings prevented direct sunlight from heating up the interior while still allowing a view to outside and the entry of ambient light. I thought these awnings were purely decorative when I was a child, but in retrospect they helped a lot.


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

Cowpony, I rarely see awning now - that brought back memories. They definitely made a difference. 

Hope all are safe and comfortable during that unbearable heat wave. I'm so thankful we have central air conditioning and electricity to keep it running during weather like this.


----------



## Happy'sDad (Jul 4, 2020)

curlflooffan said:


> the giant gerbilarium on the floor is also why I wont be getting a terrier anytime soon...


Daughter: I want a guinea pig.
Me: No.
Daughter: Why not?
Me: Because we have Jack Russells and no one in this house would sleep again.
Daughter:


----------



## Meisha (Sep 21, 2020)

I'm in San Jose, CA where it's hot. I'm going to Folsom, CA in a few days where it is hotter. Then I'm going to Montana next week where it will be, surprise, hot! Poor Meisha is not happy (and I'm not thrilled either). At least the Folsom trip will be to an air conditioned place.


----------



## SteveS55 (7 mo ago)

Evra looks comfortable. This too shall pass!


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

Please look after yourselves.


----------



## curlflooffan (Mar 27, 2020)

We survived! 

All animals alive and accounted for and the heatwave broke today with a big storm which will most likely be on and off throughout the day. The thunder this morning was so loud that even Evra (who has never reacted to thunderstorms before) got a little scared. But she recovered very quickly. I am discovering more and more that she is a very resilient little dog. She bounced back from the thunder within a minute. And last week we had a very negative experience with a big black dog. No physical injuries but there was some mental shock for both of us. I was worried about long-term effects on Evra's behaviour. But yesterday she met a big, fat flat coated retriever and she wasn't scared at all. I am still on alert but so far so good. 

FYI the storm sounds scary but shouldn't be dangerous to us at all.


----------



## Streetcar (Apr 13, 2014)

Lovely news almost all around. Sorry for the negative encounter, but yay for Evra's solid recovery. Thrilled to read of the big storm, hopefully to include cooling rain.


----------



## cowpony (Dec 30, 2009)

I'm glad you are back in the 20s even if you had to endure thunder to get there. We are supposed to get to ~35C for the next five days. 🥵


----------



## Jilly SummerSunset (Sep 16, 2020)

cowpony said:


> I'm glad to see you have the curtains pulled closed. Blocking direct sunlight will help keep the room from heating up quite as fast.
> 
> When I was a small child most houses where I lived had canvas awnings mounted above each window. It was a ritual each spring: remove the winter storm windows and hang the awnings. In autumn the awnings came back down and the storm windows went up again. The awnings prevented direct sunlight from heating up the interior while still allowing a view to outside and the entry of ambient light. I thought these awnings were purely decorative when I was a child, but in retrospect they helped a lot.


I have awnings on my house. They were here when we bought it 6 years ago. 🤣 They have always been rolled up. They are aluminum metal slats. I guess I should unroll them and check them out! Maybe I'll even change their color!?!


----------



## Jilly SummerSunset (Sep 16, 2020)

curlflooffan said:


> Heatwave in europe and we dont have centralised AC here. I am laying on a yoga matt in front of the gerbilarium so we can share the cooling tower. I call it my heat nest 😆
> 
> Evra has been fine. A bit lethargic, happy to chill inside in her cooling vest.
> 
> ...


If you put a big bowl of ice in front of the fan it can help cool the air.


----------



## cowpony (Dec 30, 2009)

Jilly SummerSunset said:


> I have awnings on my house. They were here when we bought it 6 years ago. 🤣 They have always been rolled up. They are aluminum metal slats. I guess I should unroll them and check them out! Maybe I'll even change their color!?!


How fabulous if they are still in working condition.


----------



## Jilly SummerSunset (Sep 16, 2020)

cowpony said:


> How fabulous if they are still in working condition.


We'll see! Aluminum doesn't rust at least. I'm in New England so we do get all the seasons. 😂


----------

